# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  How do I make a gore map

## Dakcenturi

I have a high-resolution topographic map of mars. I can't conceptualize it as a sphere and I need to draw some geographic regions on it. As such I was thinking of printing it out and making it into a globe then draw the regions on the globe, take it apart and scan it back in so I would have the regions I need flattened out appropriate to the actual globe.

As such, I need to know if there are any easy ways of making a gore map so I can do the globe. I found a gimp addon but I've never used gimp or would know how to use the addon.

Any help would be much appreciated, or if someone has a suggestion on how I could make this all easier that would be great too. See links below for more details:

Hi-res map:
http://marsoweb.nas.nasa.gov/globalD...MOLA_cylin.jpg

Code for GIMP addon:
http://www.vendian.org/mncharity/dir...globe_gore_map

----------


## Redrobes

This thread might be of use...

http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...3d-world-globe

----------


## RobA

Or this thread:   http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...or-projections

-Rob A>

----------


## winski

If somebody is still looking for solution, I coded sinusoidal gores projection in javascript, and it is available here http://www.winski.net/?page_id=12 under BSD license (you can do whatever you want with the program and its source). It works in a web browser so you don't have to download anything.

----------


## Redrobes

Cool. I ran a script for somebody not all that long ago. That thread was here:
http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...ad.php?t=28168

----------


## Maezar

I could do this for you. Mapthematica GeoCart has this capability.

----------


## johnvanvliet

hi *Maezar*

i take it you did not notice the date on this thread 
* March of 2012*  
4.5 years ago

----------


## vorropohaiah

funny, I was looking at this the other day though figured it was best not to post. 

and at those prices I doubt a casual mapper is going to want to buy the software

----------

